
dosbox-staging — DOS/x86 emulator focusing on ease of use - app4soft
https://dosbox-staging.github.io/
======
dreamer_
A quick summary of new features:

    
    
      - Upgrade to SDL 2.0
      - Support FLAC, Opus, Vorbis, and MP3 CD-DA tracks
      - Pixel-perfect scaling mode
      - AUTOTYPE command
      - Changed rendering defaults
      - Expand mouse control methods
      - Nuked OPL v1.8
      - Resizable window
      - Reload key bindings in runtime
      - Improved configuration file handling (Linux, macOS)
      - Modem phonebook
      - 64-bit dynarec
      - CGA emulation improvements
      - GLSL shader support
      - DATE and TIME commands
      - Mount overlay support

